# Persian, Ragdoll, Maine **** -- best with children?



## tate

My 5 year old niece desperately wants a kitten, she is extremely girly & is just dying for a fluffy kitty. She is extremely gentle with animals, great with my cats & she actually has had two pet mice that she's been wonderful with (they actually will ONLY come out of the cage for her!). So she is ready for a cat & I am thinking of getting her one for Christmas (obviously with permission from her parents).
I have read a good deal about Persians, Ragdolls, & Maine Coons but I would really like input from those who have lived with these breeds.  
- Are Persians good with children? I'm fairly sure I've heard that they can be persnickety but is this typical?
- Which of these breeds would you recommend for a child?
- I know Persians require a lot of grooming, but is the grooming of Ragdolls & Maine Coons comparable?
- Are there any breed specific genetic tests I need to ask breeders about?
- Are there any other breeds I should be looking into? As much as I would love to get her a meezer she is not as smitten with them as she is big, chunky breeds. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## marie73

How about a Birman (see my picture of Cinderella)? They have long hair but it doesn't matt. They're gentle and loving and like being with their people.

Rather than paying top dollar to a breeder, check for specific breed rescues. Look at Petfinder and you can find cats by breeds or mix-breeds.


----------



## Susan

I can only help you in part. I have two cats, Muffin (a purebred ragdoll) and Abby (a ragamuffin/persian mix). I don't really know how either would be with children, since my kids are grown and the cats have only ever met a small child once. Abby was fine with him; Muffin's eyes grew as wide as saucers when she saw this mini-person, and she high-tailed it under the bed and refused to come out. Although I suspect her reaction was due to her never having seen a child before. 

The one thing I have learned is that you can't assume the breed of a cat will automatically dictate how the cat will behave (with children or in other respects). The more important factor is the cat's personality. For example, Ragdolls are reputed to be lapcats that love to be held and go limp when you hold them. Muffin, on the other hand, wants absolutely NOTHING to do with laps, hates to be held, and will squirm and struggle if you try to hold her. So, there's no guarantee that any cat will be "true" to its breed characteristics. As such, rather than relying on breed, you might be better off to rely on information provided by a reputable breeder, rescue agency, foster, etc. (i.e., from whomever you get the cat) as to how a particular cat relates to children.

As for grooming, Muffin requires a lot of grooming and sheds profusely in spring/summer, whereas Abby requires very little grooming and sheds considerably less.

As for other breeds, you could consider a DLH (domestic long-hair).


----------



## teasha

Each cat does have it's own personality. My ragdoll is awesome with kids


----------



## swimkris

I have a medium hair Siamese mix (I know you said no siamese, but he does not look like the "typical" siamese), and his coat is as soft as a bunny or chinchilla without needing brushing more than once a week. Some people have suggested that he is a Javanese; all I know is that he is getting fluffier everyday, but especially his tail. Here's a picture from a couple weeks ago at 3 months old, and an older pic where you can see his pretty blue eyes (his is not as "yellow" as the picture seems though):


----------



## doodlebug

Holly is a Maine ****...she's the sweetest, gentlest cat I've ever met. She can be a little skittish, but she's very brave and so curious that she gets over any fears quickly. She will approach everyone that comes in the house and is likely to curl up on their lap. She loves to be held. 

A good thing about MC's is that they never seems to lose their kittenish ways. She's still fascinated with the things she found entertaining as a kitten, where other cats become 'jaded'. 

I would not advise a male for a small child, they can get way too big to handle. The females tend to be about 12-13 pounds. 

A reputable breeder is not going to allow you to purchase a kitten as a gift without meeting the family the kitten will be living with, so you won't be able to do this as a surprise. If the breeder is willing to do that, don't do business with them. 

Maine Coons have an issue with Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy (HCM)...the breeder should be doing genetic testing and yearly heart testing.

This is a good site for learning about MCs:

Maine **** Breeders and Fanciers (MCBFA): Articles

You don't say where you're located, if you're in the New England area I can point you to a couple breeders. But they won't ship (another sign of a good breeder), so you need to be able to get to Maine or NH.

And remember...if the price is a great bargain...you get what you pay for. A pet quality Maine **** kitten from a reputable breeder should go for $700-800. I believe the other breeds you mentioned should be in the same price range.


----------



## mimitabby

I suggest you get a young cat. My cats don't like children either; but when I had children, they and my cats got along very well. 

For many reasons, I would suggest you not get a Persian. Their coats are a nightmare for even professional breeders. there are many, many, many beautiful long haired cats and kittens in shelters that need homes.


----------



## Dave_ph

My Ragdoll is very friendly and gentle. She'll let kids and anyone else pet her. I've never been scratched while playing with her but if you're not careful they are a big cat with massive snow leopard paws/claws. She's never even come close to scratching me when playing. Look at that puss in my side pick. Would she ever hurt anyone?

Mia the Siamese colorpoint is a doll but a bit sittish with new people. I bet in time she'd love kids becasue she loves to play and is a cuddler but she's fine boned and delicate. It looks like you already know Meezers.


----------



## catloverami

My suggestion for a 5 yr. old would be an Exotic Shorthair kitten, preferably a male as they tend to be more affectionate. Exotics are sometimes called the "lazy man's Persian" and are the shorthair version of a Persian with the same laid back temperment, but playful at the same time. Their coat is thick and plushy so it's easy to groom, and they have an adorable look like a real teddy bear. Ragdolls and Maine Coons are very large cats some reaching 20 lbs, and would be too much of a handful literally imo.

Exotic Shorthair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dave_ph

catloverami said:


> . Ragdolls and Maine Coons are very large cats some reaching 20 lbs, and would be too much of a handful literally imo.


 I did have to go out and buy Jumbo Litter Boxes for Fay. She has a tough time walking into standard. She's not a handfull though.


----------



## tate

Hi Everyone, thank you all so much for your suggestions. I am currently writing from my cellphone, & I have written up long responses twice only to have them vanish. So I will be responding to everything tomorrow from my laptop.


----------



## catloverami

_tate,_ whatever breed you decide on, it would be best that you check out several breeders and decide not on the kitten itself, but which breeder you are going to deal with. You could give your niece a card with a picture of a kitten of it, but take your niece to the breeder and let the kitten choose her. There'll likely be one or two that will come to play with her when she sits on the floor. That's usually that kitten that will bond well with her. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Dave_ph

Big Chunky Fluffy Ragdoll. They don't have an undercoat so they don't mat. Fay doesn't like it so she hasn't been brushed or groomed in over a year.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Don't forget that your local SPCA or Humane Society probably has some breeds available for adoption too. I know ours does. Wouldn't you rather adopt from a shelter and get a cat out of a cage, versus dealing with a breeder?


----------



## Dave_ph

October said:


> Don't forget that your local SPCA or Humane Society probably has some breeds available for adoption too. I know ours does. Wouldn't you rather adopt from a shelter and get a cat out of a cage, versus dealing with a breeder?


My two purebreads were rescues. You can find a purebread or 'mostly of a breed -mix' in a shelter and save a kitty that will love you for it. 

While breeders have brought us some great lines I don't like to encourage cat overproduction.


----------



## catloverami

Most _responsible_ breeders don't encourage cat overproduction. They have their kittens neutered or spayed before they go to new owners. They educate owners in their proper care and handling, importance of vet checkups and shots. They do followups, and if for whatever reason will take back a kitten if it doesn't work out. Although it is wonderful to adopt from a shelter or rescue, some people _prefer_ a cat with a certain look, character, and traits and these are more fixed in a purebred registered cat than in a mix or moggie.


----------



## tate

Marie, your Cinderella was beautiful, I will certainly add Birmans to my list.
Doodlebug, thank you for sharing about Maine Coons & for all of your wonderful advice. If we do decide on one it will definitely be a female for the reason you listed. Kaileigh LOVES fluffy, pointed cats but I really think a MC would be perfect for her. She & my sister will definitely be along to choose the kitty and meet the breeder.
Susan, both of your cats are gorgeous! Thank you for your input & for telling about their personalities. 
Swimkris, your kitty is DARLING! I personally adore the meezers & wouldn't dream of having a different breed for myself. Kaileigh likes bulkier & more laid back kitties though, so sadly one wouldn't be suitable for her. 
Mimitabby, yes, this is the main reason I will be getting a kitten.  
Dave, thank you for your input, and your Raggie is beautiful. 


October said:


> Don't forget that your local SPCA or Humane Society probably has some breeds available for adoption too. I know ours does. Wouldn't you rather adopt from a shelter and get a cat out of a cage, versus dealing with a breeder?


Personally I have no qualms whatsoever about buying a kitten from an ethical breeder. I have two rescue cats, we love them to bits, but if I'm going to have a purebred I'm going to have a kitten from a good breeder. I know some will have issues with this, but I do not think there is anything wrong with supporting ethical breeders.
Aside from that Kaileigh wants a kitten (and I agree with those who said a kitten would be best for a child), she also wants a cat with a mellow personality - she doesn't like the high energy of my meezers, longhair, and preferably pointed. So I would feel much more comfortable getting her a kitten from a breeder who not only knows the breed but also the individual personalities of their kittens. 
Catloverami, what I'm planning on doing is telling Kaileigh that I'm taking her to help me pick out a kitty. That way she'll get to interact with them, and I'll still be able to surprise her on Christmas morning. And your point about the size of Ragdolls & Maine Coons is something I hadn't thought of, I will also look into the possibility of an Exotic. I have a feeling I'd be able to sell her on them. 
And we live in Central Ohio, if anyone has any breeder suggestions. 
Thanks everyone for your advice!


----------



## araselocyn

Dave_ph said:


> My two purebreads were rescues. You can find a purebread or 'mostly of a breed -mix' in a shelter


Yes there are quite a few in shelters. Not too long ago, our humane society rescued A LOT of pure bred persian kittys, a lot of them were in bad shape and they were really strict on who was able to adopt them..which I was glad about because a lot of people just want it because its worth money.

I was also in there a few days ago and there was a giant pure bred Siamese cat there...

Shelters always have purebreds, you just have to keep an eye for them.


----------



## Ummm

Where do you live? If near the MidWest (or willing to travel), I got my cats from this purebred shelter (some are mix) and couldn't be happier. You can always ask them if the cats you are interested in would be good with children.

Available For Adoption | Purebred Cat Rescue


----------

